

Upcoming Changes to the Firefox Bug Bounty Program - robin_reala
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/06/09/upcoming-changes-to-the-firefox-bug-bounty-program/

======
kbrosnan
Highlights

* sec-medium bugs can optionally receive payout now

* The $3000 cap has been removed, 3000 is now the floor for sec-high and sec-critical

* Sliding scale for payouts based on the quality of the information

* Hall of fame - [https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/bug-bounty/hall-of-fa...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/bug-bounty/hall-of-fame/)

